# The ghost fleet in California



## hbtcoveralls (Jun 15, 2011)

HI folks,
first post on Derelict places and I l'm loving the site. just caught this link to an interesting Urbex explore that I thought you might like. Suisan Bay is near San Francisco and is the west coast MARAD ship depot where reserve warships are held awaiting re-activation or (more likley) scrapping. The ships shown are a mixture of WWII to Vietnam war ships and also includes the battleship USS IOWA. The arcitle is also interesting in that it tells how they got aboard the ships.
http://scotthaefner.com/beyond/mothball-fleet-ghost-ships/
Enjoy
HBTCOVERALLS


----------



## manof2worlds (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Scott - great write-up and pics. I was equally amused by the politcal twaddle that so many of your countrymen engage in, very funny. We don't tend to resort to that sort of thing here in the U.K. based on the fact we totally disrespect all politicians. It's healthy. That said, I have heard there are some Blairite Explorers on this forum......<lights blue touch paper and RUNS!!!>


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, what a great feat of infiltration. Fantastic story and pics. 
Cheers HBT, and welcome to DP.


----------



## hbtcoveralls (Jun 16, 2011)

HI Guys,
just posted the link, I loved the explore too, but Scott (who actually did the explore) is really the guy to thank. I was aboard the old James River reserve fleet in the 1990s (with permission) in Virgina and it sparked my interest in maritime things as well as URBEX. 
HBTCOVERALLS


----------



## audi-adam (Jun 16, 2011)

brilliant read , really enjoyed it ! , thanks for posting it up


----------



## tbkscott (Jun 18, 2011)

*Sea Shadow*

Did anyone notice the images of the Stealth Boat - Sea Shadow looks rather cool, would be great to have a look round that one. Here is a link to some more info about it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_Shadow_(IX-529)


----------



## night crawler (Jun 18, 2011)

Great read and brilliant photography. My favorite had to be the duck tape on the ships guns. I presume the sea shadow was in some kind of covered dry dock.


----------

